# Do you know of any Childrens Books websites



## R666ddy (May 3, 2007)

Does anybody know of any websites for childrens books apart from amazon?


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

R666ddy said:


> Does anybody know of any websites for childrens books apart from amazon?


Hi

There are plenty of UK Book shops which are happy to ship worldwide.

Here you go 

Books Shops in UK That Deliver Worldwide


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there,

Check out Bookworld Espana on bookworldespana.com (can't post links yet, forum rules). I was speaking to the rep last night (bumped into him for the first time last night after reading your post, weird!) and got the details for you. He said that they are in the Costa del Sol but will be opening up on the Costa Blanca soon. I asked the advantages of buying through them and not amazon and the reply was that waiting time and delivery is quicker and possibly cheaper. They already supply many outlets throughout the Costas so take a look and hope this helps.


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Try Book World Espana on bookworldespana.com. Hope this helps


----------

